
Don’t Be Evil, but Don’t Be Saint Entrepreneur Either - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/dont-be-evil-but-don-t-be-saint-entrepreneur-either-c8b488c0a2f0
======
chdaniel
thanks for posting this!

